# Wyndham Hotel doesn't accept points?



## naz5vac (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I am loving the Wyndham point system however I cannot seem to make a reservation at an actual Wyndham hotel in Boston with my points.  I contacted Wyndham and they stated that I did not have the Plus Partners program?  They also said it was because I bought this membership from a resell and not from Wyndham.  I cannot believe that if you buy your points resell that you can never get into Plus Partners or VIP status.

Can anyone help me on this?  I also thought that we were members of RCI which should allow me to book a hotel in this program using my points, right?

Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## ronparise (Apr 16, 2012)

You can use your wyndham points to exchange into RCI  so if there is an RCI resort or hotel property in Boston and if they have a exchange available for the time you need..you can do it

To your statement : I cannot believe that if you buy your points resell that you can never get into Plus Partners or VIP status.

I know you cant get VIP status with resale points ...I dont know what Plus Partners is. But I do see that it requires an additional  enrollment


----------



## naz5vac (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Ron!  You are always so helpful and resourceful.

When speaking to Wyndham they said that I had to be enrolled in Plus Partners to make a hotel reservation.  I asked how do I enroll and they said I had to buy directly from Wyndham.  

VIP status is not that different than regular, so I don't care much about that but I do want the ability to use my points to book a hotel owned by Wyndham.  

I thought I could not transfer points to RCI until end of year?  I tried to do it on the website and it will not grant me access?

Any ideas?


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 16, 2012)

naz5vac said:


> ... I asked how do I enroll and they said I had to buy directly from Wyndham ... but I do want the ability to use my points to book a hotel owned by Wyndham ...



I think you ran into a Wyndham employee that is pushing the sales line.  I am not sure, but I believe you can pay a group of money for Plus Partners.  You may also wish to look at the following link.  Page 325, top of the page.  Also, take a peek at page 324 top of the page.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/#/334


----------



## am1 (Apr 16, 2012)

You should be able to purchase plus partners directly from Wyndham.  Possibly $2400.  

Points need to be deposits into RCI before they expire.

VIP is a lot different than a regular Wyndham ownership.  But until you know the basics do not even think to think about getting VIP.  In time you will realize the differences.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 16, 2012)

Perks by Wyndham  is free for all buyers for one year with Developer purchases. After than costs most owners $49.95. Is it worth it? Depends on individual!

As far as I know  one can deposit points to RCI any time  during current use year and  probably  into future year. RCI  ads say the sooner the better!  However,   credit pool makes more  sense for   2013  points unless must have non-Wyndham resort!

Fortunately,  so far  the only penalties Wyndham has been able to   attach to resales is no VIP membership, no plus partners and $299 transfer fee!  However, I suspect their closing fee is about same as resale.

Comparing  a few bucks resale to $50K for  basic  VIP is no brainer!


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Generally and this is across all hotel vacation brands (with a few exceptions for Platinum members) converting vacation points to hotel points is not a good value.  I wouldn't worry that resale purchases are ineligible.  Think $600 in MF and conversion fees to get what you could book outside the program for $300.  Yeah it is great if you weren't going to use your vacation points and you needed to spend the money on the hotel but not worth it otherwise.  Don't focus on what you can't do with your points but what you can do.  If you really want to use hotel points get the hotel reward CC and charge your MF and other expenses to earn rewards.  Some programs let you purchase hotel points for less than what it would cost you to convert had you bought retail and were able to convert.


----------



## naz5vac (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help!  This board is awesome.  Thanks again


----------



## slabeaume (Apr 17, 2012)

There are 2 ways to use RCI for exchanges---one is for a week at a time and the other is called "nightly stays".  For "nightly stays", you have to have the Plus Partners. Both weeks and "nightly stays" get you into condos of all brands in the exchange pool and both charge an exchange fee and some charge a housekeeping fee.

To get into the Wyndham hotels chains, you aren't using RCI.  As tschwa2 mentioned, you have to convert your Wyndham timeshare points into the hotel points program, Wyndham Rapid Rewards.  Then you can use those converted points in the chain of Wyndham hotels.  But the cost to convert is high.


----------

